
Quotes - rms
http://www.paulgraham.com/quo.html
======
SwellJoe
So what I want to know is who the heck is Tara Ploughman?

Google finds lots of hits, but they're all quotes (and mostly referring to
pg's page of quotes). I think maybe pg made up this clever character.

~~~
rms
Has anyone ever seen Tara Ploughman and Nick B in the same room?

